# Quiraing the other way



## -Oy- (Apr 27, 2018)

The view to the South.


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 29, 2018)

The more I look at it I'm beginning to like this one more than the other angle.


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## -Oy- (May 11, 2018)

Than you


----------

